# David Anderson



## Sedge (Feb 14, 2004)

Anyone know how he is going? Is he a chance of heading to the Hawks any time (if they still hold his rights that is)?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

He plays in Italy, so maybe any of italians here could tell more. 

I dont think he can do good in NBA, too skinny to play in there. Lacks strength under basket, but hes 7'0 so in Europe he can play good due his height and quickness advantage over most of other players. In NBA its no advantage with his body structure. For me hes simple Euroleague level PF-C.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

He has never improved...He is always soft and his midrange shoot is not taht good..He is a decent player for Europe..I don't see him in the Nba.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

It's David AndersEn actually.

He signed a 3 years contract in the summer with Barcelona. I don't know if it has an NBA opt-out clause but his salary is really high, about 2m euros per year.

He got a sweet mid and long shot, also decent post moves and good rebounding skills.

Could be a bit soft for the NBA though.


----------

